# What to do in Utica, NY??



## JoePa (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi All,

We'll be in Utica for 1 night in May.  Have tickets to see Ron White (Blue Collar Comedy).  Besides the casino's, what other attractions are in the area? 

TIA... Joe Pa


----------



## mrsstats (Dec 24, 2007)

Having been their several times, nothing to do.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 24, 2007)

Joe,

Here's a  link to Utica Historic Sites

and Utica Museums

Utica Sightseeing

Utica Zoo &Gardens, & Reserves

Utica Attractions

Utica User Suggested Restaurants

Have a good trip

Richard


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

The FX Matt Brewery Tour is great.  You'll probably meet Ron White there.  You could both stagger to the concert together.

HTH


----------



## tonyg (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice !  :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## JoePa (Dec 26, 2007)

Thx for the feedback.  I didn't think there was much in the area but, with only 1 night, we won't need much to keep us entertained.

Thanks Again,

Joe


----------



## donnaval (Dec 31, 2007)

Isn't the legendary Moosewood Cafe in Utica?  I'd love to have a meal there (several Moosewood cookbooks are faves in our kitchen).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 31, 2007)

Donnaval,


I think you're thinking of the Moosewood Restaurant in Ithaca, NY.

They do have great cookbooks.

http://www.moosewoodrestaurant.com/


Richard


----------



## donnaval (Dec 31, 2007)

Aha!  Thanks Richard.  Well, at least I had the "ca" part of the name right lol.

Anyway, this inspired me to dig out a cookbook to make an old favorite for tonight.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Dec 31, 2007)

I know it was a long time ago but dinner at Grimaldi's was memorable from 1985. I don't remember our entrees but the garlic bread was still the best I've had to date. 
http://www.grimaldisutica.com/index.htm


----------



## acesgame (Jan 15, 2008)

I was born in the area and moved away when I was twelve.  Been back a few times and the best thing to do in Utica is EAT.  I am telling you, if you love good italian food, you will not be disappointed.  There is a bakery with pasties, almond paste cookies, cannoli, and rum cakes.  There are delis with the best bread and pizza.   Chesterfield's restaurant is good.  You used to be able to take a brewery tour but I dont know if that is still there.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 16, 2008)

mrsstats said:


> Having been their several times, nothing to do.



Yet you keep going back!


----------



## vkhome (Jan 16, 2008)

Utica is very close to the Turning Stone Casino and golf courses.  There are many activities there.

Joanne


----------



## adkferrets (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd have to second the 'nothing' opinion.  Bring a good book


----------



## adkferrets (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, and count your blessings that you won first prize!!  Second prize is 2 nights in Utica, third prize is 3 nights!!


----------



## bigrick (Mar 20, 2008)

adkferrets said:


> Oh, and count your blessings that you won first prize!!  Second prize is 2 nights in Utica, third prize is 3 nights!!



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## beachsands (Mar 29, 2008)

You could take a 15 mile jaunt over to the Herkimer Diamond Mine and try your hand at finding some "Herkimer" Diamonds. Lots of fun if you want to try something different.


Joel


----------

